# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  > [SOLVED] Quelles sont les différences entre les fonctions =ECART.MOYEN() et =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() ?

## Terminatrix

Bonjour.



J'aimerais connaitre quelles sont précisément les différences entre la fonction =ECART.MOYEN() et la fonction =ECARTYPE.STANDARD()

Dans quels cas doit-on utiliser chacune d'elles?



Je fais une expérience et j'ai plusieurs valeurs situées entre 0 et 1, par exemple: 0 ; 0.387 ; 0.613 ; 1

Les espaces entre chaque valeurs sont égaux à la différence de chacune des valeurs: 0.387 ; 0.226 ; 0.387

La moyenne des espaces est égal à : 1 / N
où est N est le nombre d'espaces (N = 3 dans le cas ci-dessus).

Je ne sais pas à quoi est égal la moyenne des carrés des espaces, mais c'est très proche de 1 / N^2

Dois-je utiliser la fonction =ECART.MOYEN() ou la fonction =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() ?
Et sur quoi dois-je l'utiliser: les valeurs (0 ; 0.387 ; 0.613 ; 1) ou les espaces (0.387 ; 0.226 ; 0.387) ?



J'ai fait :
=ECART.MOYEN(valeurs)
=ECART.MOYEN(espaces)
=ECARTYPE.STANDARD(valeurs)
=ECARTYPE.STANDARD(espaces)

Et toutes donnent des résultats différents du vrai écart type... (J'ai calculé le vrai écart type en faisant la racine carré de M' - M^2 : M' étant la moyenne des carrés des espaces, M étant la moyenne des espaces).



Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## Terminatrix

J'ai fais un tableau Excel pour vous montrer exactement ce qui ne marche pas:

ecart type.xlsx

Comme je l'ai dit précédement:
=ECART.MOYEN(valeurs)
=ECART.MOYEN(espaces)
=ECARTYPE.STANDARD(valeurs)
=ECARTYPE.STANDARD(espaces)
donnent toutes des valeurs différentes du véritable écart type.

Il semblerait quand même que =ECART.MOYEN(espaces) et =ECARTYPE.STANDARD(espaces) donnent des résultats proches du véritable écart type... mais malheuresement je ne peux pas me contenter de résultats approximatifs, il faut vraiment que j'obtienne le véritable écart type au millième près...

Notez que je ne suis pas très très fort en statistiques/probabilités, alors peut-être que ma formule pour déterminer l'écart type est fausse... mais j'en doute. (j'ai vérifié sur Wikipedia, la formule que j'ai utilisé est juste normalement)

----------


## shg

Écart moyen est juste la valeur absolue de la différence entre les valeurs individuelles et leur moyenne. Le calcul est présenté dans l'aide. 

STDEV.S et STDEV.P sont l'écart-type des données prises comme échantillon et l'ensemble de la population respectivement. Les calculs sont également présentés dans l'aide. 

La formule dans B11 doit être = MOYENNE((D3: L3)^2) d'accord avec le calcul en D12. La formule doit être confirmée avec Ctrl + Maj + Entrée au lieu de simplement Entrée. 

La traduction automatique de l'anglais au français.

----------


## Terminatrix

D'accord, je crois que j'ai compris la différence entre =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() et =ECART.MOYEN().

=ECARTYPE.STANDARD() est supposé être tout simplement l'écart type : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cart_type

=ECART.MOYEN() est une mesure de dispersion peu connu qui s'appelle "l'écart moyen" : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cart_moyen


Sauf qu'il y a toujours un problème, la fonction =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() ne donne apparement pas le résultat correct...

J'ai refait les calculs en utilisant la définition de l'écart type, et je trouve le même résultat que trouvé précédement avec l'autre formule: 0.038

Alors que la fonction =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() donne un résultat de 0.041

Voici le nouveau fichier Excel avec les nouveaux calculs:

ecart type 3.xlsx

D'où vient ces résultats différents?




Edit: J'avais commis une énorme boulette (oublié de mettre des signes $$) hier en disant que la fonction =ECART.MOYEN() ne donnait elle non plus pas le bon résultat, mais en faite si elle donne bien le bon résultat elle. Mais par contre la fonction =ECARTYPE.STANDARD(), quand à elle, ne donne clairement pas le bon résultat.

----------


## shg

Exactly what calculation are you referring to?

----------


## Terminatrix

On this Excel document:

ecart type 3.xlsx

I made three different calculations:

- The function =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() gave me a result of 0.041

- The following formula

gave me a result of 0.038

- And this formula

also gave me a result of 0.038

Either Excel's =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() function has a flaw, or both of my calculations are incorrect...

I found my two formulas for the Standard Deviation on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation

----------


## shg

The denominator in the SD of a population (STDEV.P, and the formulas in your post) is N. 

The denominator in the SD of a sample (STDEV.S) is N-1, which means the value is always larger for a sample than for a population.

----------


## Terminatrix

Oh, I see, I see. Thanks.

So we have four Standard Deviation formulas:

=ECARTYPE()
=ECARTYPE.STANDARD()
=ECARTYPEP()
=ECARTYPEPEARSON()

The first two of them have a denominator of N-1. They are for calculating the Standard Deviation of a sample.
The last two of them have a denominator of N. They are for calculating the Standard Deviation of a population.

And since my data represent an entire population (I think), then I should use any of the two last formulas.

ecart type 4.xlsx


But why is the Standard Deviation different depending on if it concerns a population or only a sample?

And what's the difference between =ECARTYPEP()and =ECARTYPEPEARSON() ? Which one of them should I use? (they both give the same result..)

And what's the difference between =ECARTYPE() and =ECARTYPE.STANDARD() ? (these two also give the same result)

----------


## shg

If you give me the names of those functions in English, I'll try to answer.

----------


## Terminatrix

The reason I created this thread in the "Non English Excel" forum is because my Excel is in French... I already tried to change it's language to English, but it doesn't work...

I already put Windows 8 language to English but Excel is still in French: http://oi61.tinypic.com/34ni6gh.jpg

----------


## shg

I gathered that.

Post a workbook containing only those functions. If they are new to Excel 2013, I don't have it installed.

----------


## Terminatrix

Here is an Excel workbook which contains those 4 functions:

ecart type 5.xlsx

(I use Excel 2013.)

----------


## shg

Here's how those formulas translate:


B
C

6
*0.041013156*
B6: =STDEV(D3:L3)

7
*0.041013156*
B7: =STDEV.S(D3:L3)

8
*0.038667574*
B8: =STDEVP(D3:L3)

9
*0.038667574*
B9: =STDEV.P(D3:L3)




The first two are the old and new versions for a sample, and the second two the old and new versions for a population.

What's your question?

----------


## Terminatrix

My two last questions are:

- Which formula should I use?

- Why is the Standard Deviation different depending on if it concerns a population or only a sample?

----------


## shg

1. I  don't know how you're applying it, and so don't know.

2. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bessel%27s_correction

----------


## Terminatrix

Interesting article, I learned a lot.

But for my first question, my data represents an entire population, not just a sample. So I need to choose between =STDEVP() which is the "old" function and =STDEV.P() which is the "new" function. So which should I choose, old or new? What difference would it make?

----------


## shg

The new one, I reckon. I couldn't tell you the difference in the algorithms, but expect it was improved from a numerical analysis perspective to give more stable results. 

For example, the PEARSON and CORREL functions have the same mathematical definition (and why there are two functions eludes me), but prior to 2003, PEARSON was calculated using a single-pass algorithm that made it diverge (badly) from CORREL on some datasets. Now they are computed identically using CORREL's two-pass algorithm.

I expect STDEV.S/P came to be for similar reasons.

----------


## Terminatrix

Okay, I will use the new one.

Thank you very much for all your answers shg.

I will now finally be able to complete my experiment about standard deviations. Good day =)

----------


## shg

You're welcome, good day.

----------

